# PS3 magazine



## ditchtech (Apr 14, 2012)

Not sure if this has been posted before. Is there any gaming mag for ps3 specifically... Looking for demos and reviews/videos etc. in India


----------



## Sarath (Apr 14, 2012)

There is no Indian mag afaik. Even I searched a lot for one. But they are only available abroad or are imported here.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2012)

Well when I was in Delhi Chroma use to sell PS3 mag.


----------

